# Tannin bleed



## arl34 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in California and can't get 5gal cans of oil based primer. The exterior of a house I'm painting is bleeding tannin through any water based primer I've sprayed on. The siding is red wood shingle and from 1908. Any suggestions. I've tried Bulleseye 123 , glidden gripper all to no avail


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

quarts? That is the CA way now days, no more oil. You must be in a SQAMD area, anywhere else and you can still find 350voc oil if you just look.

If no luck, you might try and find the XIM tanin bleed additive. Mix in with your best WB stain blocking primer.

The other thing to consider, and I know old wood is the worst, but you have to let the primer dry overnight to be an effective stain blocker. If you are just coating over after a couple of hours, you are rewetting the primer and allowing the tannin to come to the surface. This can help, but you may need multiple coats to be totally blocked.


----------



## arl34 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds like great advice, thank you. Ill cross my fingers on the additive but letting the primer cure and multiple coats is my best bet I think


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

B-I-N Shellac will stop it.


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

LA Painter said:


> B-I-N Shellac will stop it.


Shellac becomes brittle. It shouldn't be used on large surfaces outside.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes let it dry overnight If you have access to 123+ or Zinsser smart prime you may have better luck. 

http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/tds/CBG_TDS_ZIN_Smart Prime_3_2012.pdf

The TDS still says wait overnight for exterior stains. It does say it works on redwood and cedar bleed.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had good luck a few times with the 123 plus for blocking tannin. It really is better than the 123. 
Sometimes tannin will bleed through the 123, but after curing will be locked in the coat. Even though you can see it through the primer, it won't come through the finish..


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

If you know someone out of state have them UPS you a gal of ext oil primer. (depending how much you need) I'm not really opposed to these laws but sometimes there are times when you need the "old stuff" to easily block tanin rather than wasting time and money looking for an alternative.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

joshmays1976 said:


> I've had good luck a few times with the 123 plus for blocking tannin. It really is better than the 123.
> Sometimes tannin will bleed through the 123, but after curing will be locked in the coat. Even though you can see it through the primer, it won't come through the finish..


 True!:thumbsup:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

paintguy86 said:


> Shellac becomes brittle. It shouldn't be used on large surfaces outside.



So what should I do about all those fences I’ve done where it’s held up great?

:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Try Vista paint primezall, sometimes iit takes 2 coats with waterborne primers

....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've noticed the BIN label has changed In recent years. It used to say interior/exterior, now it says interior/spot exterior. 

I had a failure on some new wood primed solid with BIN. Now, I only use it to spot. 
I'm sure it works well in some situations, too risky for me though.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

LA Painter said:


> So what should I do about all those fences I’ve done where it’s held up great?
> 
> :whistling2:


I don't think anyone will bust your chops over a little peeling on a fence if it happened, now the house, possibly another story.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> I've noticed the BIN label has changed In recent years. It used to say interior/exterior, now it says interior/spot exterior.
> 
> I had a failure on some new wood primed solid with BIN. Now, I only use it to spot.
> I'm sure it works well in some situations, too risky for me though.


It's been that way long as I can remember. Only spot exterior


----------

